# How Long



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

How Long Did You Have Your Pigeons Before You Let Them Out Off The Hut ???


Im New To The Forem Aswell


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Depends on how old the birds are and what breed  Most breeds can be broken to a new loft within a week or two, except homing pigeons, which after a certain age, they are nearly impossible to break to a new loft.


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

*!!!!!*

There 4 To 5 Years old But ive just Bought Some Wolverhampton Tumblers And Ive Got A Tumbler That Should be Going On Eggs In A Couple Of Days And One Of My Homers Is Making A nest So Thats 4 Ybs If They Come Out Ok


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ah, well since they are tumblers, they can come out in a few weeks. If the homers are that old, they'll just be breeders only and you can fly the babies  Usually a couple weeks after the babies are weaned they are safe to come out of the loft on their own.


----------

